# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  ब्रह्म वैवर्त पुराण

## Neelima

*ब्रह्म वैवर्त पुराण*

ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण वेदमार्ग का दसवाँ पुराण है। इसमें भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण की  लीलाओंका विस्तृत वर्णन, श्रीराधा की गोलोक-लीला तथा अवतार-लीलाका सुन्दर  विवेचन, विभिन्न देवताओं की महिमा एवं एकरूपता और उनकी साधना-उपासनाका  सुन्दर निरूपण किया गया है। अनेक भक्तिपरक आख्यानों एवं स्तोत्रोंका भी  इसमें अद्भुत संग्रह है। इस पुराण में चार खण्ड हैं। ब्रह्मखण्ड,  प्रकृतिखण्ड, श्रीकृष्णजन्मखण्   और गणेशखण्ड। इन चारों खण्डों से युक्त यह  पुराण अठारह हजार श्लोकों का बताया गया है। यह वैष्णव पुराण है। इस पुराण  में श्रीकृष्ण को ही प्रमुख इष्ट मानकर उन्हें सृष्टि का कारण बताया गया  है। 'ब्रह्मवैवर्त' शब्द का अर्थ है- ब्रह्म का विवर्त अर्थात् ब्रह्म की  रूपान्तर राशि। ब्रह्म की रूपान्तर राशि 'प्रकृति' है। प्रकृति के विविध  परिणामों का प्रतिपादन ही इस 'ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण' में प्राप्त होता है।  कहने का तात्पर्य है प्रकृति के भिन्न-भिन्न परिणामों का जहां प्रतिपादन हो  वही पुराण ब्रह्मवैवर्त कहलाता है। विष्णु के अवतार कृष्ण का उल्लेख  यद्यपि कई पुराणों में मिलता है, किन्तु इस पुराण में यह विषय भिन्नता लिए  हुए है। 'ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण' में कृष्ण को ही 'परब्रह्म' माना गया है,  जिनकी इच्छा से सृष्टि का जन्म होता है। 'ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण' में  श्रीकृष्ण लीला का वर्णन 'भागवत पुराण' से काफी भिन्न है।

----------


## Neelima

व्यासजी ने ब्रह्मवैवर्त पुराण के चार भाग किये हैं ब्रह्म खण्ड,प्रकृति खण्ड,गणेश खण्ड, और श्रीकृष्ण खण्ड। इन चारों में दो सौ अठारह अध्याय हैं। इन चारों खण्डों से युक्त यह पुराण अठारह हजार श्लोकों का बताया गया है। [1]

कथा
यह पुराण कहता है कि इस विश्व में असंख्य ब्रह्माण्ड विद्यमान हैं। प्रत्येक ब्रह्माण्ड के अपने-अपने विष्णु, ब्रह्मा और महेश हैं। इन सभी ब्रह्माण्डों से भी ऊपर स्थित गोलोक में भगवान श्रीकृष्ण निवास करते हैं। सृष्टि निर्माण के उपरान्त सर्वप्रथम उनके अर्द्ध वाम अंग से राधा प्रकट हुई। कृष्ण से ही ब्रह्मा, विष्णु, नारायण, धर्म, काल, महेश और प्रकृति की उत्पत्ति बतायी गयी है, फिर नारायण का जन्म कृष्ण के दाये अंग से और पंचमुखी शिव का जन्म कृष्ण के वाम पार्श्व से हुआ। नाभि से ब्रह्मा, वक्षस्थल से धर्म, वाम पार्श्व से पुन: लक्ष्मी, मुख से सरस्वती और विभिन्न अंगों से दुर्गा, सावित्री, कामदेव, रति, अग्नि, वरुण, वायु आदि देवी-देवताओं का आविर्भाव हुआ। इस पुराण के चार खण्ड हैं- ब्रह्म खण्ड, प्रकृति खण्ड, गणपति खण्ड और श्रीकृष्ण जन्म खण्ड निम्नलिखित है-

१)ब्रह्म खण्ड

ब्रह्म खण्ड में भगवान् श्रीकृष्ण के चरित्र की लीलाओं का वर्णन है। ब्रह्म कल्प के चरित्र का वर्णन है। साथ ही तत्त्व ज्ञान का वर्णन है। इसी खण्ड में श्रीकृष्ण के अर्द्धनारीश्वर स्वरूप में राधा का आविर्भाव उनके वाम अंग से दिखाया गया है। [2]

२)प्रकृति खण्ड

प्रकृति खण्ड में देवियों के विभिन्न चरित्रों की चर्चा के साथ विशेष रूप में सरस्वती जी की पूजा का विधान आदि दिया है। अंत में देवी की उत्पत्ति और चरित्र का आख्यान है। इसमें विभिन्न देवियों के आविर्भाव और उनकी शक्तियों तथा चरित्रों का सुन्दर विवरण प्राप्त होता है। इस खण्ड का प्रारम्भ 'पंचदेवीरूपा प्रकृति' के वर्णन से होता है। ये पांच रूप यशदुर्गा, महालक्ष्मी, सरस्वती, गायत्री और सावित्री के हैं। [3]

३)गणपति खण्ड

गणेश खंड में गणेश जी के जन्म की विस्तार से चर्चा तथा पुण्यक व्रत की महिमा, विष्णुकृत गणेश जी की स्तवन, दशाक्षरी विद्या व दुर्गा कवच का वर्णन है। गणेश के एकदन्त होने की कथा है। परशुराम कथा है।[4]

४)श्रीकृष्ण खण्ड

श्रीकृष्ण जन्म खण्ड में भगवान् के जन्म तथा उनकी लीलाओं का बड़ा श्रृंगारी चित्रण यहां किया गया है। कृष्ण के बचपन व कालिया नाग से सम्पर्क की भी कथा है। गोरी व्रत की कथा भी है और अंत में रासकेन्द्र वृन्दावन का विस्तार से वर्णन है। 'श्रीमद्भागवत' में भी इसी प्रकार श्रीकृष्ण की लीलाओं का वर्णन उपलब्ध होता है। इसी खण्ड में सौ के लगभग उन वस्तुओं, द्रव्यों और अनुष्ठानों की सूची भी दी गई है जिनके मात्र से सौभाग्य की प्राप्ति होती है। इसी खण्ड में तिथि विशेष में विभिन्न तीर्थों में स्नान करने और पुण्य लाभ पाने का उल्लेख किया गया है।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## lotus1782

अच्छी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## swami ji

*जय भगवान जी .....नीलिमा जी मास मस्त*

----------


## Neelima

> *जय भगवान जी .....नीलिमा जी मास मस्त*


स्वामी जी, धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Akash78

निलीमा जी आपका प्रयास काबिले-तारीफ़ है ! आप यदि इस पुराण का कृष्ण-जन्म खंड मूल श्लोको के साथ उपलब्ध करा सके तो मुझे प्रसन्नता होगी !

----------


## Neelima

> निलीमा जी आपका प्रयास काबिले-तारीफ़ है ! आप यदि इस पुराण का कृष्ण-जन्म खंड मूल श्लोको के साथ उपलब्ध करा सके तो मुझे प्रसन्नता होगी !


आकाश जी,
ये संक्षिप्त ब्रह्म-वैवर्त-पुराण पूरी पोस्ट होने के बाद मूल संस्कृत में पुराण उपलब्ध करने का लिंक दिया जायेगा ।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## lotus1782

काफी अच्छी और काम की जानकारी है

----------


## Neelima

> काफी अच्छी और काम की जानकारी है


कमल जी,
धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Raman46

ब्रह्म वैवर्त पुराण 
ज्ञान बर्धक सूत्रा है .धन्यबाद नीलिमा जी

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Teach Guru

*अति उतम है नीलिमा |आप बहुत अच्छा कर रही हो...........*

----------


## Neelima

Teach Guru ji,
thanks

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## kajal pandey

अच्छा सूत्र है ,,,,,,,,बधाई आपको

----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------


## Neelima



----------

